# Looking for Tonneau cover



## TheLocalDrunk (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey all

Figured I would network a little bit here. I need to get a tonneau for my truck. Can anyone here get better deals then retail?


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 10, 2019)

Do you want volume or a flat tunneau?  what is the length of your bed.  I may have a deal for you.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Mar 11, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> Do you want volume or a flat tunneau?  what is the length of your bed.  I may have a deal for you.


I would like a hard Tonneau that is a tri-fold, that will fold up against the window allowing access to the whole box. My Truck is a 2018 GMC 1500 Short box (5'8" i think)


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 11, 2019)

the one I have is for a GM standard box.  It is a single piece fibreglass and is lockable.  Sounds like too long for your bed.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah, I had the big single fiberglass one on my last truck. Found it too limiting when your trying to fit big things in the box. Want to try a tri-fold one.

Thanks anyhow


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 12, 2019)

About a week ago century services had on auction few covers for short beds like yours. They show up from time to time. Not sure how much you save over retail if any through - some people like to pay more then in the store at these auctions.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Mar 12, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> About a week ago century services had on auction few covers for short beds like yours. They show up from time to time. Not sure how much you save over retail if any through - some people like to pay more then in the store at these auctions.



Its a good lead
I will check that out too
Cheers


----------

